

Remove any URL from Google via Webmaster Tools - dredge
http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/google-webmasters-flaw-allows-you-to-remove-any-url-from-their-index.html

======
illdave
Doesn't the URL need to blocked in robots.txt too? It'd be interesting to see
if it does cause the site to drop out (even temporarily). Hopefully Google can
patch this.

